# New Puppy after Parvo



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry. I wish you the best of luck to find your new puppy! <3


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Big question did lacy come from this breeder? If so was she not vacinnated when you brought her home. How old was she when you brought her home. She should of had at least had two more parvo shots after you brought her home. I would not buy a puppy from this breeder if it is the same one and hadn't at least started parvo shots.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Going back and reading if lacy came from this same breeder I would not buy another puppy. At six months that was negligence not to have that dog vacinated.


----------



## Lacey-Girl (Jun 20, 2015)

The life of Piper said:


> I am so sorry. I wish you the best of luck to find your new puppy! <3


Thank you.


----------



## Lacey-Girl (Jun 20, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Going back and reading if lacy came from this same breeder I would not buy another puppy. At six months that was negligence not to have that dog vacinated.



Same breeder, but I bought Lacey from a couple that bought her from her originally. The breeder started her vaccines, had a vet check and all when she sold her to the couple I bought her from. They should of got her 2nd vaccine, and did not. So, when I got her I took her for her shots (we were starting them over), and 2 days later she died. I only had Lacey for 12 days before she passed.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lacey-Girl said:


> Same breeder, but I bought Lacey from a couple that bought her from her originally. The breeder started her vaccines, had a vet check and all when she sold her to the couple I bought her from. They should of got her 2nd vaccine, and did not. So, when I got her I took her for her shots (we were starting them over), and 2 days later she died. I only had Lacey for 12 days before she passed.



Great. That makes me feel better. It's to bad the couple didn't take good care of that baby.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You should open your heart again if you feel you can. We got a new puppy only a month after losing Jake to cancer. Now we are neurotic about everything. I bet a new puppy would be happy in your home.


----------



## Lacey-Girl (Jun 20, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> You should open your heart again if you feel you can. We got a new puppy only a month after losing Jake to cancer. Now we are neurotic about everything. I bet a new puppy would be happy in your home.


I am going to make a deposit on her this week, I am just worried were we had Lacey here, I know parvo can linger around, I just want to make sure we do everything right. 

Yes, I think so too, a new puppy will be so happy here, but I bet she will make us even happier. 

I am sorry about the loss of your Jake.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lacey-Girl said:


> I am going to make a deposit on her this week, I am just worried were we had Lacey here, I know parvo can linger around, I just want to make sure we do everything right.
> 
> Yes, I think so too, a new puppy will be so happy here, but I bet she will make us even happier.
> 
> I am sorry about the loss of your Jake.


That would be scary. Maybe you could hire a cleaning company to come in and disinfect everything. Let them know the situation and what you need done. You even have to be careful with your lawn.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Parvo virus remains alive in the environment for up to 12-18 months after it is introduced.

Do not bring any puppy back into your home until they have had ALL their puppy shots, that means 3 or 4 boosters, and it is at least two weeks after the last set has been given, or you most definitely will be running the risk of them contracting parvo.

I know that is not what your vet said, but I am involved in rescue and this is what our rescue vet, who deals with many, many parvo cases has said. She has been hugely successful in getting many puppies through the virus to recovery and I trust her implicitly.

Please don't risk another puppy getting parvo in your home, wait until the puppy has at least 3 booster sets, and since you know parvo is present in your home I would strongly recommend a new puppy have 4 booster sets before you bring them home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

And I am so very sorry about your puppy, this is heartbreaking and made more so because it didn't have to happen, if her first owners had her vaccinated properly.

Big hugs to your and your family, this is such a sad loss.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I second what was said above. If the dog you'd be buying from the breeder is the same age as Lacey, she should already have received all of her shots including rabies. The breeder should have had them done at the vet over the last several months. Also, does your state have a puppy lemon law? If so, you should consider pressing the couple who sold you Lacey to refund you for the purchase and/or veterinary care. It was totally negligent of them not to have her shots up to date. She may have come to you already with the disease because it has such a long incubation period.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

The Parvo virus can live in the soil for up to two years and I don't think there is anyway to disinfect the soil.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

However, as the folks above me said, parvo can last in the ground for up to two years. To be comoletely safe and give a fair chance to the next pup you bring home, I would wait. 

I'm so deeply sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Lacey.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I am so sorry for your family's loss. I can only imagine how hard that must have been to go through. These dogs have a way of finding their way into our hearts, no matter how little the time we may have with them. 

I don't have any experience with this, but it would seem that since you can't effectively sterilize your environment, you would have to make sure that any new family member has the best immunity possible. Would an older puppy/dog who has already had the full protocol of vaccines be an option for you? 

Our family has never not had a dog (2 is the norm for us) so I can understand how hard it would be to wait to add a family member, especially when you have a child you want to help through the loss. I'm all for finding a new addition, I would just be safer than sorry on choosing a little one without the full immunity. If it were me, I'd want to make sure my puppy had the full puppy series plus adequate time for the vaccines to take effect. It would be hard to wait but worth it in the long run.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I think there might be a titer test that would indicate that the vaccines had taken?


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

We had this situation in our home happen I was living with my in laws and a an older puppy that was still receiving all his shots when she brought in a puppy. That puppy was there for 2 days when he started showing signs of parvovirus and died a few days later. My mother in law bleached the yard and anywhere the puppy had been. When she brings a new puppy into the home she usually has a spot away from the other dogs that she has them use the potty so she was able to bleach that area. I was paranoid with my puppy because the vet had said Black and Tan dogs were very susceptible to parvovirus. He ended up not catching anything from the puppy. I am sorry you are going through this it is a very sad situation.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't know what the vaccination protocol is there but here in Australia the final puppy vaccination is when there 16 weeks old. 

But if the final vaccination shots are 12 weeks old there I would wait till puppy is 14 weeks old. But in saying that I have heard of fully vaccinated dogs still getting parvo, but vaccinatgions lower the risk of the dog getting it. I'm not trying to scare you at all, and chances are greatly low with a fully vaccinated puppy/dog. I'm so sorry to hear you lost Lacey to this horrible diease its not a nice thing to watch or for the dog to go through. 

If your going the puppy route wait 2 weeks after her final shot to bring home. So if final shot is 12 weeks bring home 14 weeks. Also if your worried about taking her in the backyard to toilet for fear of her getting parvo take her out the front or somewhere Lacey didn't toilet.


----------

